# steam dry (rice)



## 123nacima

Bonjour à tous,

En parlant de la cuisson de riz, on lit "Boil in salted water […] drain well, then return to the pan and leave rice covered *to steam dry *for 5 minutes"

Par "steam dry", on entend une cuisson à la vapeur, n'est-ce pas ? 
Le "dry" me met un doute...

Merci


----------



## Garoubet

Oui, c'est le sens; on remet le riz dans la poêle et on couvre sans ajouter d'eau.


----------



## 123nacima

Garoubet said:


> Oui, c'est le sens; on remet le riz dans la poêle et on couvre sans ajouter d'eau.


Voilà   c'est ce que j'avais visualisé/compris.
Merci !


----------



## Itisi

C'est quand le riz est déjà cuit, non ? ' On ne peut pas parler de cuisson à la vapeur, alors qu'il n'y a plus d'eau.  Laisser gonfler', je crois qu'on dit...


----------



## ffred

Je pense qu'il s'agit de le laisser égoutter, enfin évaporer plutôt... Laisser la vapeur s'échapper du riz pour qu'il se dessèche un peu, ce n'est effectivement pas une cuisson


----------



## 123nacima

En effet, il n'y a plus d'eau, on vient d'égoutter le riz, on le remet dans le récipient de cuisson (sans l'eau), à couvert, et on le laisse dedans 5 minutes.
@Itisi, je crois que tu as raison


----------



## Garoubet

Commentaire par rapport aux recettes que je connais en Amérique du Nord. Le terme _laisser gonfler_, se traduit dans les recettes en anglais par _simmer_. _Allow the rice to simmer for x minutes. _
Ici, cela voudrait plutôt dire: _assécher le riz._
Comme on dit d'_assécher les pommes de terre_ lorsqu'on veut faire de la purée. _Once the potatos are done, drain them and steam dry._


----------



## Kecha

Oui, la casserole étant encore chaude le résidu d'eau sur le riz / les pommes de terre s'évapore. 
"Remettre dans la casserole et couvrir, hors du feu, afin de laisser s'évaporer l'excédent d'eau".


----------



## Itisi

Garoubet said:


> _gonfler_, se traduit dans les recettes en anglais par _simmer_.


Ah non!  'simmer', c'est cuire à tout petit feu.

Sur un site, je vois : "Let the rice rest when it’s done. When the rice is cooked, remove it from the heat. Leave the lid on and set the pot aside to rest for at least five minutes. This will help* to steam the rice, give it a chance to absorb leftover moistur*e, and make it tender.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Itisi said:


> Ah non!  'simmer', c'est cuire à tout petit feu.
> 
> Sur un site, je vois : "Let the rice rest when it’s done. When the rice is cooked, remove it from the heat. Leave the lid on and set the pot aside to rest for at least five minutes. This will help* to steam the rice, give it a chance to absorb leftover moistur*e, and make it tender.



But there's no mention here of draining the rice, so I'm not sure 'steam dry' would fit. (By the way, you forgot to close your quotation marks.  )


----------



## Itisi

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> there's no mention here of draining the rice


No, because the rice wasn't boiled but cooked so as to absorb all the water - except it might not come out as dry as one would wish, hence the steaming it dry.

En fait, ce n'est pas clair d'après le texte si on remet la casserole sur le feu ou pas...


----------



## 123nacima

Kecha said:


> Oui, la casserole étant encore chaude le résidu d'eau sur le riz / les pommes de terre s'évapore.
> "Remettre dans la casserole et couvrir, hors du feu, afin de laisser s'évaporer l'excédent d'eau".


Je pense que c'est ça l'idée…


----------



## 123nacima

Garoubet said:


> Commentaire par rapport aux recettes que je connais en Amérique du Nord. Le terme _laisser gonfler_, se traduit dans les recettes en anglais par _simmer_. _Allow the rice to simmer for x minutes. _
> Ici, cela voudrait plutôt dire: _assécher le riz._
> Comme on dit d'_assécher les pommes de terre_ lorsqu'on veut faire de la purée. _Once the potatos are done, drain them and steam dry._


Donc, on pourrait éventuellement dire "Laissez sécher le riz" ? (dans une recette de livre, et donc pour vendre...)
J'ai un début de réponse avec cette recette trouvée en ligne…
Riz au curry


----------



## Itisi

Ce n'est pas vraiment le sujet, mais :

*Simmer
1. *To cook (food) gently in a liquid just at or below the boiling point.


----------



## BEEKEEPER

Oui, la casserole étant encore chaude le résidu d'eau sur le riz / les pommes de terre s'évapore.
"Remettre dans la casserole *(sans couvrir)*, hors du feu, afin de laisser s'évaporer l'excédent d'eau".


----------



## Itisi

123nacima said:


> and leave rice covered *to steam dry*


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

123nacima said:


> Je pense que c'est ça l'idée…





BEEKEEPER said:


> Oui, la casserole étant encore chaude le résidu d'eau sur le riz / les pommes de terre s'évapore.
> "Remettre dans la casserole *(sans couvrir)*, hors du feu, afin de laisser s'évaporer l'excédent d'eau".



So: 'couvrir' (#12) or 'uncovered' (#15)?


----------



## BEEKEEPER

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> So: 'couvrir' (#12) or 'uncovered' (#15)?


Non, mais si vous laissez le couvercle, la vapeur d'eau se condense et reste dans la casserole, me semble-t-il.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

BEEKEEPER said:


> Non, mais vous la



That's exceptional; I don't often la!


----------



## 123nacima

Merci à tous, mais là l'enchaînement des posts devient confus   

J'ai réfléchi et fait quelques recherches et je dirais :
"Ensuite égouttez le riz, mettez-le à nouveau dans la casserole, à couvert, et pendant 5 min, *pour terminer la cuisson par absorption."*


----------



## Itisi

Ça s'appelle 'couvrir et laisser gonfler', non !


----------



## 123nacima

Itisi said:


> Ça s'appelle 'couvrir et laisser gonfler', non !


Euh, pourquoi ce ton ?


----------



## 123nacima

123nacima said:


> Euh, pourquoi ce ton ?


En fait, je pense que le terme précis est "à l'étouffée".
"...et terminez la cuisson à l'étouffée"

dictionnaire Le Petit Robert "Cuire à l'étouffée = en vase clos, dans sa vapeur"


----------



## Itisi

123nacima said:


> Cuire à l'étouffée


Ça ne convient vraiment pas : "La *cuisson à l'étouffée* est une méthode de cuisson à la vapeur à feu doux, dans un récipient fermé, comme une cocotte, n'utilisant que l'eau contenue dans un mets pour le faire cuire sous pression. On appelle également « étuver » la pratique de ce type de cuisson."


----------



## trellis

123nacima said:


> leave rice covered *to steam dry *for 5 minutes"


Am I the only one to find this non-sensical?


----------



## 123nacima

Je viens de demander à ma chère maman (qui ne connaît pas l'anglais mais qui cuisine très bien), et elle me parle aussi de laisser gonfler le riz… ;-)


----------



## 123nacima

trellis said:


> Am I the only one to find this non-sensical?


D'où mon doute au départ sur ce forum  et tous les posts qui ont suivi.


----------



## 123nacima

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> "forum" ou "fil"?


Fil


----------



## trellis

123nacima said:


> elle me parle aussi de laisser gonfler le riz… ;-)


oui c'est plutôt cela, ou laisser reposer...


----------

